# Question about choosing to do otherwise



## Toasty (Jun 6, 2016)

Suppose someone has the knowledge and skills to do A, B, and C. Moreover, the circumstance that he is in does not prevent him from doing those things. Suppose he is guaranteed to do A. Would it be logically coherent to say that he could have done B or C because he had the knowledge and skills to do B and C and the circumstance he was in did not prevent him from choosing B or C?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 6, 2016)

Not enough information. I'm not understanding what you are asking.

Are A, B, and C mutually exclusive?

And temporally, the scenario is presented in present tense, but the question is looking to the past ("could have"). So there is a disconnect between present circumstances and past abilities.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 6, 2016)

Toasty said:


> Would it be logically coherent to say that x could have done B or C because he had the knowledge and skills to do B and C and the circumstance he was in did not prevent him from choosing B or C?


This is incoherent. If x does _A_ then how can it be logically correct to claim he could have done _B_ given that _A_ was in fact done?

Outside of logic syllogisms, the answer is of course someone can do A, B, or C if ability and circumstances permit. But once someone acts, the remaining alternatives are now moot.

AMR


----------



## Toasty (Jun 8, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Toasty said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be logically coherent to say that x could have done B or C because he had the knowledge and skills to do B and C and the circumstance he was in did not prevent him from choosing B or C?
> ...



What if someone claims that he could have done B because he had the knowledge and skills to do B?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 8, 2016)

Toasty said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Toasty said:
> ...


Not sure I understand why this matters.

If someone could have done B, yet did A, why is this relevant if A is guaranteed to be done per your OP? If you are trying to discuss libertarian free will or something, best to make it plain what your agenda is so we can discuss it more clearly.


----------

